# Why does my registration keep getting rejected?



## JJ1990 (Nov 10, 2016)

So I have uploaded it twice. I got the response that it "does not meet the threshold requirement" and says missing again. I emailed Uber and their response was so unhelpful. They basically said my registration was missing. That's obvious. What I used was basically my State Of Motor Vehicle Recepit. It doesn't say registration but that's what it is. My registration was missing so I had to go get a reprint. 
I don't know what they mean by it not meeting the threshold requirement.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It means you have to upload your actual registration.


----------



## JJ1990 (Nov 10, 2016)

But I thought this was my registration?
It looks exactly like the photo of the one required, it just says Receipt and not registration.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JJ1990 said:


> it just says Receipt and not registration.


----------



## JJ1990 (Nov 10, 2016)

Okay, but it's what was given to me when I went to the DMV. I wonder why?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

That happened to me when I signed up. Ended up that the picture of my registration sticker wasn't perfectly centered (whatever that meant) I took a couple more pictures and they eventually accepted it.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Is it your actual registration, or just the receipt? If a Georgia cop pulled you over, is that what you would show them as proof of registration?

Also you may get better advice in the Atlanta sub-forum here, where they will be more knowledgeable of your state's registration documents.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------

